# Anyone tried the Handheld PH testers..



## markstr (Feb 23, 2004)

I've seen a couple of these on the market..
Wonder how accurate? I like the idea of just putting it in the water for a moment and getting a reading..
There are a couple of brands out there and I was wondering if anyone has
any comments on them in general..
Thanks........


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I own one of the 'Milwaukee' brand testers. Seems to work ok, only issue is your standard solution for calibrating your electrode comes in a foil package. Once opened, you need to have a place to pour it into so you can save it, since it will keep for a while. Calibration should be performed periodically if you use it a lot, and you might have to find a source for pH 7 solution.


----------



## JoeHoetzl (Feb 23, 2005)

I have the Hanna pHep 5 handheld tester.
It works nicely, but needs to be calibrated a bit to frequently for my liking. The somewhat automated calibration procedure is a nifty feature, but just wish I didn't have to do it so often. Seems like almost every other use of it...

Short of that, I like it.


----------



## Steveb (Oct 20, 2005)

I also have a Hanna pHep 5 unit. I found that if I keep the probe wet all the time, by placing a small piece of cotton in the cap and then put the solution in, helps cut down the need for recalibration.

SteveB


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

I just ordered the Milwaukee so I hope it works! Got a Hanna TDS tester too.

Bert, why not buy the calibration solutions by the bottle? DO you only need the 7.01 or the ph 4 as well?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I have the Hanna 98129. It does both TDS and pH and I am enjoying it very much. I do like the larger bottle versus the foil package. I'm not sure how long the bottle is good once open but I'm guessing it is god for about a year. I have both 7.01 and 4.01 solutions for calibration, along with a conductivity solution. I tend to calibrate my meter weekly since I test so many tanks with it.

You can also check the reviews section. I believe there are a few reviews in there.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

Oh I`d like that one! Does EC too doesn`t it? If you ever want to donate that to charity, I`ll send you my address 

If you pour the packet of calibration solution into a mason jar, do you think it would keep for long?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

brad said:


> Oh I`d like that one! Does EC too doesn`t it? If you ever want to donate that to charity, I`ll send you my address
> 
> If you pour the packet of calibration solution into a mason jar, do you think it would keep for long?


I should have phrased it differently...It reads pH, TDS and EC.

I have no idea about stoiring the solutions. I just pur 10ml or so from the bottle into a container and use it that way. I pour some of the 4.01 solution into the cap so the probe doesn't dry out while being stored.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, I have a Oakton 2 PH tester & really like it, I can test multiple times a day on all my tanks & not have to rinse a test tube I calibrate mine with 4 , 7 & 10 calibration fluid.


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

I've used several models of handheld pH testers here at work. We frequently use the Hanna or the Oakton models, with the Oakton being prefered. Any of the models that use a glass electrode should be kept wet when not in use. Normally, we just leave the tester in the calibration solution. If the tester is capable of utilizing 2 or 3 calibration standards, then by all means use them all. It can't hurt to be too accurate, right? Unless you feel that the tester gives you a "good enough" reading even with only the single calibration solution. It all comes back to what you are willing to live with. If you want the best, go out and get a high-end lab meter for about a grand. Then change the probes every 3 to 6 months at about $150 each. Or, on the other end of the spectrum, use your LFS test strips. You get what you pay for, and if you want more accuracy and precision, you probably have to pay more for it. In the end, the Hanna or Oaktron units are pretty good and fairly reliable.

-Dustin


----------



## taekwondodo (Dec 14, 2005)

I have the Hanna hand-held and was not impressed. I had to callibrate it every time I used it. Too big a hassle (and yes, I kept the tip wet) for me an it never gained my trust.

Would gladly trade it to someone for free for an nice protion of R. Mac....

- Jeff


----------

